# Cat emptying water bowl after spay



## Catlover1808 (Jul 3, 2013)

I took my cat (almost 1) in to be spayed yesterday and all went well.
Today though she has started dipping her paw into her water and proceeds to scoop all the contents over the kitchen floor. She's never done this in the past. 

Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

She's probably really thirsty after the GA, I wouldn't worry unless it went on for a few days


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not coming on suddenly like that but Bugsy does it all the time. 
She may have got bored in the pen at the vets, and the water was the only thing to play with, and now she has the idea, she likes doing it.


----------



## Catlover1808 (Jul 3, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies.

Happy to report that she's completely stopped doing this now.
I read on another forum that someone else was experiencing exactly the same thing with their cat after she was spayed. Apparently it only lasted for a couple of days. I wonder if it could be something to do with the anaesthetic, ie that they're still dazed or confused?


----------



## AkumaWolf (Aug 2, 2013)

My 6 months old boy has just been neutered yesterday and started doing exactly the same as soon as he got home and he still keeps doing it.
It was a really hot day yesterday, around 33 degrees and I thought he was suffering from the heat so I rubbed him with a wet towel to cool him down which it seems he really enjoyed, but it's cooler today and yet he keeps doing it 
Hope it's got something to do with the anaesthetic as you said, as although very cute and funny when he does it, he keeps flooding my kitchen!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know how to do links, but I posted a very similar question in the cat behaviour section on here last week under 'Flo and her water'. The replies I got were very interesting and although no connection to spaying, Flo has been doing this for a while!


----------



## AkumaWolf (Aug 2, 2013)

It seems my Titan stopped doing it, so he was probably either confused by the anaesthetic or it was a really hot day (much cooler yesterday and today)...


----------

